# whats that smell?



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

My hedgehog pokey always farts! i think shes gonna poop and then nothing just stink lol!


----------



## Aleksia (Apr 15, 2011)

A gassy hedgehog, huh? Haha, I've never thought of a hedgehog having gas! How funny, despite stinky. I'm not sure if it is normal or common for them to have a lot of gas or not. But I must say this was actually kind of interesting to read. It would be even funnier if you actually heard the gas being passed, rather than just smelling it (unless you do hear it)? A little hedgie farting! Sorry, I do find this a little bit amusing.


----------

